# Glace de viande



## Silversage (Jan 11, 2005)

How long does glace keep?  I just found a forgotten jar in the back corner of my fridge.  It's got to be 6 months to a year old.  It shows no sign of mold, and no off odor.  It's as firm as the day I made it.  

With all the ingredients and work that went into that 1 cup, I hate to toss it. 

If it's good, should I bring it back to a boil?  I could dilute it some, then re-reduce it.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 11, 2005)

I'd toss it. That's way too long for anything to sit in a fridge.


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 12, 2005)

dawgs, I'm surprised your glace wasn't moving under the surface


----------

